# Cheapest Cars to Own



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

That was a god awful list that had no real relevance to the title.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

OMG, How pathetic! I just looked at the article and it's clearly outdated. They don't even make a Civic Si any more. The pictures are outdated, and the article doesn't really say anything. Way to go Autoguide. Plus, the article is on a site in Tonga. Oh, and not to mention there's no real data in the article. Oh, and a Lexus LS is a cheap car to own??? Can I have my 5 minutes back please?


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

KBB has a more in depth analysis of 5-year cost to own depending on the category of car you're looking at. 

It starts at the bottom of the totem pole with the subcompacts, and located on the left of the page are the other categories.

http://www.kbb.com/new-cars/total-cost-of-ownership/


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Link blocked, seems like it wasn't worth it anyways.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> Link blocked, seems like it wasn't worth it anyways.


Not sure if you were referring to the link I posted or the original link. But I believe I fixed my link posted above, I think it's worth a look.


----------

